# Diesel House Museum Copenhagen



## Jim S

MAN-B&W have opened a museum dedicated to diesel engine technology in the HC Orsted power station Copenhagen including B&W first engine of 1904.
A significant exhibit is a DM884Ws-150 double acting two stroke diesel engine.
It was the largest diesel engine in the world for 30 years. When coupled to a 15000kW generator it helped supply power to the city.
Entry to the museum is free and it is opened dailyfrom 10.00 to 16.00 hrs 
Of special interest is that the engine will be started at 11.00 hrs on the first Sunday of each month. - "so that visitors can enjoy the full sensory experience of her in action".
The web site for the museum is www.dieselhouse.dk


----------



## Manfred Faude

*Royal Naval Museum*

If you are already in Copenhagen, you should not miss the Royal Naval Museum.

The address:

Orlogsmuseet / Royal Naval Museum
Overgaden Oven Vandet 58A
DK-1415 Copenhagen
Denmark

Manfred


----------

